# Newbie Curse



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

You're overthinking it.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ThatsNotFennel said:


> You're overthinking it.


Yep! Relax! We're all here to help each other and have fun.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

Molly Masters said:


> I'm new to the forum but not new to snowboarding. I read and post when I feel I have something worth adding.
> I am new to this forum,.......does that make me a "lurker" if I am usually only reading posts and not contributing?


This isn't that type of forum...[emoji74] 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------

